# Muddbunnies Seattle - All Women's Mountain Biking Club



## Muddbunnies Riding (Oct 10, 2011)

Start Your Riding Season Off Right With *The MuddBunnies Riding Club (Seattle). *
Muddbunnies Riding Club is a women's focused riding club based offering guided group rides for all levels of downhill, freeriding and cross-country mountain biking. We offer a positive and encouraging environment for those who wish to learn and improve their skills in both recreational and competitive settings.

*Date:* Saturday May 18th, 2013
*Time:* 11:00am & 2:00pm
*Place:* Duthie, Issaquah
*Sponsors:* Go Huck Yourself Bike Shop

We are so excited to launch the Seattle Chapter of the Muddbunnies Riding Club! Our premier ride will be a great chance for ladies in the Seattle area to come and check out the club, meet the Muddbunnies, and spend a day biking, socializing, laughing, making new friends, and possibly learning some new trails! Come and do this in a supportive atmosphere with the MuddBunnies Riding Club (Seattle)!

This Premier Ride will have rides available for all levels, from beginner to advanced. We will have multiple rides on several trails at Duthie. If you cannot make it right at 11:00am, feel free to stop by anytime before 2pm to meet & greet with the Muddbunnies / chat with our sponsor shop - Go Huck Yourself, and join in with the later ride at 2pm. This is a rain or shine ride&#8230;come out and meet the newest All Women's Mountain Biking Club of Seattle - the Muddbunnies!

If you can't make it out to the ride, come join the MuddBunnies for any of the weekly rides that will be happening throughout the summer. All of the club rides will be posted each week on the Riding Club section of the Forum.

You can get your Muddbunnies Riding Club Seattle Chapter Membership here.

Memberships include:


Access to all club rides
Discount from our sponsors
Membership card
Membership only forum privileges
Socks
A fun and supportive female network!


----------

